# NOMINATE: Best Cladding



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Best Cladding*

Nominate which skyscrapers you think have the *best cladding/external façade*. You are allowed 3 choices.

Please use this thread for nominating only, and preferably a maximum of 1 or 2 pictures per nomination. If you wish to
discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. In each contest, users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote in the following contest. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Please do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1. Swiss Re, London










2. Lippo Centre, Hong Kong










3. Tower SK, Seoul


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Swiss Re, London











Royal Bank Plaza, Toronto











Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I gotta go with Swiss Re for now. edit later.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*1. Jin Mao, Shanghai*










*
2. Royal Bank Plaza South, Toronto*








*
3. 2IFC, Hong Kong*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Jin Mao
Petronas
Inland Steel (1958)
Photos by 24gotham


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

1. 



















2 and 3 will be posted later


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Please name the buildings...


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

PPG place, Pittsburgh has always been one of my favorites









From flickr

I also really like Hearst Tower, New York









Photo also from flickr

and swiss re


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Come on, more nominations please... this is pitiful. It's over a month since I started this contest and we're not even halfway through the 1st page! This forum is dying


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Do buildings have to be complete?

Cheung Kong's "rib cage"


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Bank of China in Hong Kong and Royal Bank Plaza in Toronto are two of my nominations. I'll have to think some more about a third one.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

1-Emirates Towers










2-Petronas

3-Bank of China


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hong Kong 2IFC

Shanghai Plaza 66


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

PPG, Pittsburgh









RR Donnelley, Chicago (the one right to the picture center)









DLI 63, Seoul


----------



## Arjuch (Aug 16, 2007)

Zuidertoren/Brussels


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*best...*

99 Bishopsgate, London, UK









Aon Center, Chicago, Illinois, USA









Lever House, New York, New York, USA


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

1. Swiss Re, London










2. Hearst Tower, New York


----------



## live69 (Sep 6, 2005)

ICC (HK) UC


----------



## Den Antwerpenaar (Apr 28, 2007)

Dexiatoren/ Tour Dexia/ Dexia Tower
Brussel/Bruxelles/Brussels


----------



## ChrisDVD (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is the building i previously mentioned...

Palais des Congrès de Montréal 



















Inside...










The fountain in front of it (heart of quartier international)










And the building across it, with a beautiful cladding, Centre CDP



















Hope you like it.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

1. Petronas Twin Towers
2. Swiss Re
3. Burj Al Arab


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

*Torre Mayor*---> Mexico City


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

Jardine House, HK (pic credit to Zimmelino)


















We're talking about the cladding, rite?

2 & 3 follow later...


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Vdara (part of CityCenter in Las Vegas):


----------



## palaceboy1234 (Jul 21, 2008)

swiss re


----------



## InfinitoGC (Jul 25, 2008)

Aurora: Shanghai
World Tower: Shanghai
Jin Mao: Shanghai


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

MikaGe said:


> Jardine House, HK..


Very interesting choice. The cladding does look very very good for its age. No one would know that it is 35+ years old. The cladding almost looks like sand blasted sheet metal.


----------



## Skyscrapers 2009 (Jul 30, 2008)

Seven World Trade Center, New York City


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

_in no particular order..._

*Q1 - Gold Coast*










*One Island East - Hong Kong*










*Wollworth Building - New York*



















:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

swiss re
HK ifc
petronas
guangzhou west tower


----------



## Hightech Pro (Dec 27, 2008)

1. Shanghai World Financial Center
(from http://blog.pchome.net/article/view/39704/)











2. Jin Mao Tower
(By Matthew J. Stinson)











3. International Commerce Center
(Flickr)


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

Port of Liverpool Building










Mr Grimsdale


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

Oriel Chambers - Liverpool - 1864



> Designed by Liverpool architect Peter Ellis in 1864, it revolutionised commercial building facade design, foretelling curtain walling and glazed facades of the Modern Movement and beyond.





> Oriel Chambers
> Designer: Peter Ellis
> Built: 1864
> Location: Corner of Water Street and Covent Garden, Liverpool.
> ...














Jackwarshaw


----------



## Dazon (Oct 26, 2007)

*1. Aurora, Shanghai*
*2. Lippo Center, HK*


hkskyline said:


>


*3. Bakrie Tower, Jakarta* not completed yet.


jrot said:


>


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

royal bank toronto
jin mao
petronas


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

First things coming into my mind...

D.Perrault NH Hotel Rho, Milan









Burnham and Root, Reliance building, Chicago









0-14 tower, Dubai









Herzog & de Meuron, Basel rail staion control tower









M.Fiorentino, Mausoleo Fosse Ardeatine, Roma


----------



## TheShark (Feb 28, 2009)

Swiss Re
New York Times Building
Hearst Tower


----------



## eilage (Aug 4, 2008)

1. Lippo Centre Hong-Kong










2. Torre Caja Madrid 



3. AT&T Building Mineapolis


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

who won?


----------

